# Hello from a newbie



## Dukesman (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello all. I found this site on a random search one day. Great stuff here. I've been a ww2 aviation nut ever since I could pick up a die cast metal Matchbox airplane in the 1970s and 80s...now I mostly build models and read about the aircraft and the war itself. Looking forward to being a part of the community here!

Cheers!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Alright mate? Welcome to the house of fun....


----------



## xelanhua (Jun 11, 2007)

Hellooooo
I'm kinda newish and these guys are the best. You gon have a good time here.
x


----------



## trackend (Jun 11, 2007)

Dukesman said:


> I've been a ww2 aviation nut ever since I could pick up a die cast metal Matchbox airplane in the 1970s and 80s...
> Cheers!



Hi DM 
Ive been a nut all my life, (FBJ Adler can verify how nutty) 
The aviation bit came only after my teenage years
Happy thread searching and look forward to your contributions.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2007)

Hallo Dukesman,
Nice to read you there.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2007)

I thought you had to be nut to post on here? Thats what they told me and I had to prove it! Oh well.

Hey, welcome Duke.


----------



## Bf109_g (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi there and welcome, Duke!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello Dukesman welcome to the site.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome Dukesman


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 13, 2007)

Njaco said:


> I thought you had to be nut to post on here? Thats what they told me and I had to prove it! Oh well.
> 
> Hey, welcome Duke.



Watch it everybody!!! He's off his medication again!!! And he used to be such a nice boy too. All the neighbors thought so, but then again being from New Jersey you can never tell about the blood line until it's too late you know. Poor lad. Welcome to the most interesting forum on the net Dukesman!!!!


----------



## Dukesman (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks to you all for the warm welcome! I am enjoying myself thoroughly here day after day. One of the best forums EVER!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 14, 2007)

*hears dick slurping sounds*


----------



## Sparrow (Jun 14, 2007)

If you haven't you've got to try sim flying.
Sparrow


----------



## Dukesman (Jun 14, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> *hears dick slurping sounds*



WOW. That was a little uncalled for...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 15, 2007)

And so am I so get used to it...


----------

